
How the River Thames was brought back from the dead - nols
http://www.bbc.com/earth/story/20151111-how-the-river-thames-was-brought-back-from-the-dead
======
InclinedPlane
Seems like now the missing element is something like a trash wheel:
[http://www.discovery.com/dscovrd/nature/mr-trash-wheel-
remov...](http://www.discovery.com/dscovrd/nature/mr-trash-wheel-
removes-4000000-cigarettes-from-baltimore-harbor/)

Which appears to be a hugely cost-effective way of cleaning up flotsam, I hope
they catch on more.

~~~
Gustomaximus
They have similar, but simpler ones on the Thames. I was surprised this was
not mentioned. It might have been in the link about trash. Basically they have
cages with an open end that are fixed at certain point son the river. The pick
up any of the larger debris as it goes down river.

Here you go - found an article:
[http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/88158](http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/88158)

------
afarrell
The same thing can be said for the Charles River.

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/in-
se...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/in-secret-talks-
us-chinese-officials-found-common-ground-on-
climate/2014/11/12/30d70c12-6abb-11e4-a31c-77759fc1eacc_story.html)

~~~
melling
The Hudson is going to take a few more decades.

[http://www.northcountrypublicradio.org/news/story/29661/2015...](http://www.northcountrypublicradio.org/news/story/29661/20150930/federal-
agencies-feud-over-hudson-river-pcb-clean-up)

------
clumsysmurf
Great news, but now we have another environmental disaster:

"November 5th, two dams containing mine tailings and waste from iron ore
mining burst, burying the small historic town of Bento Rodrigues"

Officially 30 dead, mud formed by ore spread over 400 miles

[http://dgrnewsservice.org/2015/11/11/dam-breach-of-open-
pit-...](http://dgrnewsservice.org/2015/11/11/dam-breach-of-open-pit-iron-ore-
mine-catastrophic-for-brazil/)

